# Advice please



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is becoming very mouthy, bitey but mainly towards myself. He will bark at me then launch himself at me nipping and biting. I have told him a firm no but this just makes him bark more, have tried removing him to another room but he is so quick and runs off thinking its a game. I remove myself from the room and eventually he calms, is there anything else I should be doing to try and prevent these outbursts? He has just had an absolute mad half hour of humping and running around like a loon, and think I am more exhausted than him. He then collapses absolutely shattered but he's be up and down , in and out for over 2 hours before settling. He is settled in the day but night time he seems to just want to go outside in the garden all the time, having a bit of a wobble at the moment, thanks, sorry it sounds rambling


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

All I an suggest is completely ignoring him, turn your back when he launches at you. We had to do that with Weller as he found anything else as part of the game. May be use a lite indoor training lead so you can control without having to go near teeth or becoming part of the chase game. xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> All I an suggest is completely ignoring him, turn your back when he launches at you. We had to do that with Weller as he found anything else as part of the game. May be use a lite indoor training lead so you can control without having to go near teeth or becoming part of the chase game. xx


Took the words out of my mouth!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like GG is just pushing the boundaries and right on time.

I think they love to feel through their mouth, like a baby. But it can hurt a bit  Keep some toys to hand that he can chew on them rather your hand.

As for barking, if Millie gets over excited I tell her Quiet. She has learnt this command quite quickly. I started giving this command when I was preparing her treats. Saying Quiet and waiting a few seconds before treating and expanding on this.

You'll be fine, just keep consistant


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He's sleeping like a baby now , little***


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Completely ignoring is what worked for us...and a loud yelp when her teeth would come in contact with our skin...and pretending that it really really hurt...she would then settle and come for a kiss


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Turning my back and ignoring Izzy didn't work for us so we used time out. We put her the other side of the door for a few seconds, minutes, until she calmed then let her join us again. She would get it quite quickly and behave, but we would have to repeat regularly until she grew out of the jumping and nipping, scratching. I did get quite exasperated at times!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

If he is having a 'mad half hour' early evening to wear himself out before settling down you could try pre-empting it by having a really vigorous play session before his 'mad half hour' starts so he doesn't get to that point. I would chuck a ball for Flo to chase/retrieve or play tug. When Flo did the 'catch me if you can stuff' I would sometimes use a slip lead to king of 'lasso' her (in the nicest possible way ) as I just couldn't get hold of her by hand.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to get the treats out and do some training. It's a good way to distract them from the mad dashing around etc. and it tires them out mentally.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Many many thanks everyone, you advice has reassured me that we don't have a 'mental' cockapoo, just a playful lively pup xxxx thanks again


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Notice that everyone who has posted has talked about when their dog did that! Oh it's that wonderful 5/6 month time isn't it?!! All is well in our house at the moment but I'm armed with an indoor long line ....... I'm ready when you are Basil!! It's another tough time to get through Jayne, but hang on in there. Gorgeous George will return to his lovely self .......in a couple of months!

Hugs xx

Karen


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ha ha! Notice that everyone who has posted has talked about when their dog did that! Oh it's that wonderful 5/6 month time isn't it?!! All is well in our house at the moment but I'm armed with an indoor long line ....... I'm ready when you are Basil!! It's another tough time to get through Jayne, but hang on in there. Gorgeous George will return to his lovely self .......in a couple of months!
> 
> Hugs xx
> 
> Karen


 I like the fact you are ready and waiting for lovely basil to shift over to 'the dark side' for a while!!! xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, you have just brought back to mind that phase of puppyhood. I can only endorse what the others have said. It passes, to a large extent, but even to this day if I am walking ahead of Teddy downstairs he will be hanging from my dressing gown belt or whatever he can get a hold of, the little.......hmm .... darling.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jayne, Izzy is much more mouthy now with teething, I give her rawhide chews in the evening, she'll happily gnaw away for ages, and it expends energy! I hope George settles back down to his gorgeous self soon, keep smiling, just another phase .... next one at about a year  then it's plain sailing


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty still has days like this too...she goes from being an angel to devil dog..
Telling her off just adds to the excitement. I've found 'time out' by far the 
most effective solution for us... I put her in the downstairs loo so she can't run around or have any fun.. jut a couple of mins works wonders!!
She is 5 Months so around the same age as George...I'm assured they grow
out of it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The 5-6 month stage is tricky ... it is just a blip, they just stop listening to any command but it does stop and then all back to normal ... this forum is fab as we all go through it and help eachother


----------

